# Anybody got Specialized BG Expert Road Shoe?



## dm81 (Jul 17, 2009)

About to cap my first shoes, and I'm thinking these are pretty solid. Any suggestions? I wanna stay in the under $200 area....


----------



## dm81 (Jul 17, 2009)

These bad boys right here....

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=33743


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Specifics? What kind of rider are you? How often? Do you make many stops and walk around? First pair of road shoes so I assume your just starting out or just moving to a higher level in the sport. 

These will be a very good shoe. I have a pair of S-works road shoes and love them (got them on sale since they are from 07 ) I find them to be very comfortable which is key if your going to be on the bike for longer than an hour. 

Another brand to check out is Sidi. I've never ridden with them on but they are comfortable too and are in your price range. You may want to get some inserts for the shoes as this will highten comfort and power output. Specialized makes a good footbed and it's pretty cheap (the Specialized shoes come with them.)

Other then that all I can say is that you should shop around and try on everything. Cycling shoes are a big investment and are important to get right. Having a bad shoe just because it cost less will hurt you (literally.)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

waldo425 said:


> These will be a very good shoe. I have a pair of S-works road shoes and love them (got them on sale since they are from 07 ) I find them to be very comfortable which is key if your going to be on the bike for longer than an hour.


Just wanted to say that I also got the S-Works because of their stiffness. I am absolutely in love with them - so much so that I am considering getting another pair when the 2010s come out. The quick release dial is awesome.

However, they suck for walking around in. Fortunately I rarely walk around when I am out riding...

I was originally looking at the BG Comp shoes but they didn't come in my size. The next shoe down (the BG Expert) that I looked at came in my size but was quite flexible on the sole.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Just wanted to say that I also got the S-Works because of their stiffness. I am absolutely in love with them - so much so that I am considering getting another pair when the 2010s come out. The quick release dial is awesome.
> 
> However, they suck for walking around in. Fortunately I rarely walk around when I am out riding...
> 
> I was originally looking at the BG Comp shoes but they didn't come in my size. The next shoe down (the BG Expert) that I looked at came in my size but was quite flexible on the sole.



Someone joked that my shoes are stiffer then my bike. And they are without a doubt right. I ride an old skinny tubed steel frame. 

Hah, yeah they do suck to walk in. I too don't walk in them a whole lot. I only go on group rides and long rides with them where I know I wont be walking much.


----------

